# Formula E: How's It Stack Up On the Track?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

News Bot said:


> Brian Handwerk compares the energy efficiency of electric Formula E racers to their internal combustion engineer counterparts in this National Geographic blog.
> 
> More...


From that article: 


> Formula E, the circuit’s new cars will run with a limit of 30 kWh, which is set by the governing body of international motorsport, the FIA. This limit is the most energy the battery system can deliver to the motor during an entire one hour race.


O.K. 30kWh for an hour long race. Or average power of 30kW (40hp at the battery). And race at speed up to 150mph?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

From.. http://www.fiaformulae.com/guide/specification



> .
> 
> 
> Max power (limited): 200kw, equivalent to 270bhp
> ...


And...each driver will use 2 cars for each race...


> Races will begin by standing start and last for approximately one hour with drivers making two mandatory pit stops in order to change cars. Engines will be restricted to power saving mode (133kw / 180bhp) but can be temporarily increased to maximum power (200kw / 270bhp) by using the 'Push-to-Pass' boost system.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

So is the 30kWh limit per race or per car? Meaning does each driver get 30kWh for each of his 2 cars for a total of 60kWh for the one hour race? Obviously that would double the average power for the machines.

BTW, I think it is stupid to switch cars during a race. Hot swap battery packs with a refuel type pit stop should have been the choice.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree with you. I would also like to see an"open" class with unlimited energy. Let them swap packs every lap if they want to! Pit stops make for exciting racing.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

major said:


> So is the 30kWh limit per race or per car? Meaning does each driver get 30kWh for each of his 2 cars for a total of 60kWh for the one hour race? Obviously that would double the average power for the machines.
> 
> BTW, I think it is stupid to switch cars during a race. Hot swap battery packs with a refuel type pit stop should have been the choice.


 I think they decided that was not safe....


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Arlo said:


> I think they decided that was not safe....


Safe It's auto racing Want to be safe? Go bowling 

IMHO, a battery swap is safer than having the driver switch cars during the race. Or safer than refueling gasser racecars.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

major said:


> So is the 30kWh limit per race or per car? Meaning does each driver get 30kWh for each of his 2 cars for a total of 60kWh for the one hour race? Obviously that would double the average power for the machines.
> 
> BTW, I think it is stupid to switch cars during a race. Hot swap battery packs with a refuel type pit stop should have been the choice.


 My understanding ( could easily be wrong !) is..
30kwhr pack in each car.
Both cars must be used in the race
Drivers must make at least 2 pit stops per race.

So, its possible that they could use a car more than once in the race ( assuming recharging of the "pit" car is allowed ?) and together with on board regen systems , they can effectively use more than 60kWhr during the race..
Bit with the motor power restricted to 133kW (max) during the race, i dont know how much energy they can really use ?

Whilst i do agree that a pack change strategy would have been more appealing, and changing cars during a race is certainly unusual, but in competition terms, no stranger than changing drivers, which is very common in long races.
PS:... i notice that road race cyclists sometimes change bikes during a stage, and MotoGP bike racers have changed bikes also due to tyre wear issues.


----------

